# Game Thread: 12.4.04 Wizards vs. Bulls



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>9 - 5</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>2 - 11</center></td></tr></table>

8:00 PM on CSN

Season series tied 0 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: PG -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">20.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>14.4</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">3.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>2.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">5.7</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>7.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">1.4</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.4</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.2</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.2</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">38.0</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>35.6</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Is this Kwame's big "I'm back!" game? It is the Bulls, his favorite opponent ...


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

Can you say 4 in a row?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Nah I don't see kwame having a big game he looks real tenative going for rebounds. He's not in real game shape. In his 1st back to back he'll probably not have much energy. 

I expect a victory might be closer than we anticipate though. Hinrich and Deng don't give up they fight hard. 

The GSW trio does their thing. 

And Haywood finally has a good game against Curry who seems to have his number.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Lets get ready to Rumble!

I think this is going to be a tough game that we lose. We haven't really been punched in the mouth yet, like the Lakers did to us last year (maybe 2 years ago). I think someone is just going to be downright nasty physical on us to see how we respond.

I think this will be it, and I don't think we will respond well. I won't make a prediction for the winner because I think it will be too close to call.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

If the Wizards win this game and if Orlando loses to Memphis, the Wizards will have the best record in the Eastern Conference. Oh yeah, I forgot, Miami has to lose too to the nuggets, which probably isn't going to happen. 

I think the Wizards win this one too.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Nah I don't see kwame having a big game he looks real tenative going for rebounds. He's not in real game shape. In his 1st back to back he'll probably not have much energy.


Heh I know, it was more in jest. I don't expect any more than what he's done in the first two, although I too wouldn't mind him going a little harder at the glass. Only 4 rebounds in 34 minutes so far. I do like the 6-11 shooting though, many of which were not just easy put backs or anything.

Wizards win big again, for the last time for awhile.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

My Varsity bball team actually has a game tonight so i cant watch but luckily i dont think the wiz needs my support tonight .

P.S. our team is 3-0


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

We have the two 10+ point wins already I said we had better get the last two games. I expect a fourth straight victory.

Wizards fans, we might need to get used to beating bad teams. Not much of that was going on until now.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

The Heat won yesterday against the Bulls and made a team effort, Washington should be able to do the same... 
My Prediction: 
Washinton - 101
Chi-Town - 79
--> Blowout


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Anyone else getting the vibe that Buckhantz is just a wee bit of a Hinrich fan?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Hughes is just crazy. I can't believe he had this kind of player inside him and he didn't let it out until just now.

Arenas has been looking like some kind a three point master all season.

We didn't open up very well, but we've come around and are up now 17-14.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Bulls lead 20-17 now at the end of the 1st quarter.....but no reason to worry now...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Just the fact that I'm not worried after a weak opening quarter says a lot for what kind of team we are now versus years past.

If you look at our recent games, the 17 points is about as bad as it gets for us in any single quarter. Nowhere to go but up.

Kwame with two quick buckets to open up the second :wiz:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Jamison needs to do more than just shoot twenty footers.

Hughes needs to get put in the game.

Any inside player needs to realize that Chandler's entire offensive game involves pegging the ball of the backboard and then dunking it back in.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

First, let's take a moment to count our blessing for Arenas in the first half. Without him, we'd probably have 20 points.

Second, good work to end the half with a quick 6-0 run. We're still down, which is obviously bad, but that helps.

Third, and I don't really know if this is a positive, but I thought there were a fair number of shots Chicago hit that I'd classify as tough. If they play the exact same half but make a normal percentage of those shots, it's probably an even game. Again, not really a positive, but we can hope that cools down in the second half.

Fourth, Jamison was useless. He did absolutely nothing for 19 minutes except shoot 8 twenty footers. Attack the basket, crash the boards, set some picks ... just do something besides stand on the perimeter shooting. He's had off quarters and halves before, but this has to have been one of the worst.

Fifth, another quasi-positive -- this has to have been one of our worst three or four halves of the year, and we're only down seven points. I'm not quite as chipper as I was after the first quarter, but I still don't believe we're going to lose.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Nobody is playing good besides Arenas, at least the big guys could at least grab a few rebounds. Tyson Chandler already has 12 and the whole Wizzards only have 12 at the half :nonono:

if it wasn't for the Bulls 15 to's this game would be a disaster, oh well one more half to play:uhoh:


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I'm a little worried... Jamison needs to play better; 1 of 7 in the 1st half.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

JJ: number one post option.


----------



## zoomCrypt (Nov 7, 2004)

is jamison hurt or something? odd numbers last couple games


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> JJ: number one post option.


That isn't a good thing.. down 11.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Wizards trail by nine 56-47 with 7:51 to go in the 3rd quarter....What the hell happens to the wizards.....C'mon fellas, don't loose to the Bulls:dead:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> JJ: number one post option.


I honestly don't see what you guys hate about Jeffries so much. He's no superstar, never will be and was probably picked too high, but he's a very solid defensive player and not as horrible as you make him out to be offensively. I like him, he's a good role player.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

61 all, a new ball game 



> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I honestly don't see what you guys hate about Jeffries so much. He's no superstar, never will be and was probably picked too high, but he's a very solid defensive player and not as horrible as you make him out to be offensively. I like him, he's a good role player.


Actually, last year, he was in fact the worst offensive player statistically in the league (of players who played some number of minutes, can't remember exactly how many).

I think most people are done hating on him for now. He's vastly improved this year, going from a guy who didn't look like he belonged on an NBA roster last season to a player I'm happy to have getting some minutes this season. I've actually argued that I'd rather see him get minutes over Hayes when everyone is healthy and time is more scarce, so I'm certainly off of the anti-JJ bandwagon.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> C'mon fellas, don't loose to the Bulls:dead:


Why is that bad? Bulls are disgustingly underrated right now. People want to say they're the worst team in the league, but they've played 9/13 games against western teams, and already had a 7 game west coast road trip. On the other hand, the Wizards have only played 2 western conference teams, and have had a much much easier schedule. I'm not saying the Bulls are better than the Wizards, but I'm tired of the Bulls getting so much disrespect. Bulls *are* better than a handful of teams in the east.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Not a fan of having Hughes and Haywood on the bench at the moment. Haywood is needed inside, and this is Hughes' time.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Take the lead already!

Thank you Jamison.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I think I want Etan back... Haywood only has 4 boards.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

This is definitely Haywood's worst game in a couple of weeks. Etan would be helpful in these cases, though I'd much rather have Kwame "back" to cover the interior.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is that bad? Bulls are disgustingly underrated right now. People want to say they're the worst team in the league, but they've played 9/13 games against western teams, and already had a 7 game west coast road trip. On the other hand, the Wizards have only played 2 western conference teams, and have had a much much easier schedule. I'm not saying the Bulls are better than the Wizards, but I'm tired of the Bulls getting so much disrespect. Bulls *are* better than a handful of teams in the east.


Probably.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>f22egl</b>!
> I think I want Etan back... Haywood only has 4 boards.


Just as I said that, Haywood has a huge rebound. I'll take it back for now.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Three cheers for JJ  :wiz:


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Three cheers for JJ  :wiz:


Good job Jeffries!


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

OMG DID JARED JEFFRIES JUST MAKE A GAME CLINCHING THREE?

JARED FOR MVP!


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Three cheers for JJ  :wiz:


:yes:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Smart move having Peeler be the inbound guy.

Dumb move on the foul by Gordon.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Did I pick the right time to let out my frustration for people dissing Jeffries or what?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Up by 8 with 38 seconds left. Looks like we're on the road to victory, but in a game as bizarre as this one, we better be extra careful.


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Wow, that game felt like it might be a loss through 3 quarters. Finally we have a Wiz team that brings their best in the 4th quarter.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Did I pick the right time to let out my frustration for people dissing Jeffries or what?


Well, he did just miss 2 free throws but it's all good.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Chandler had a statistically superior night to Haywood tonight but when it counted Haywood got the dunk, the rebounds, and the block.

If Chandler could stay healthy and hit the weight room, he could be a very good consistent player.


----------



## Dualie (Feb 9, 2004)

Chandler still sucks. Most of his numbers came tonite when he wasn't guarded by Haywood and our tallest player out there was Jamison.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I attended this game and met up with my media friend. I talked with Kwame and with Gordon and Chandler after the game. Back to this later. 

Note to Bulls management. Keep the Baby Bulls they can play. If the Bulls get a veteran scorer such as in the Jamison catergory they could be winning team. 

This was the best we have been defended all season long. 

They physically pushed us around. Curry pushed Haywood all night and Chandler abused Jamison all night long. Chandler was spectacular why he comes off the bench is beyond me. Why he doesn't play more minutes is beyond me. He goes right to the front of the rim and his length and hops just controls the boards. Has gotten better offensively also. Curry has nice offensive skills also. 

Now for us. 

Jmaison was bothered by Chandler's length on defense he couldn't comfortably release his jumper for fear of getting it blocked. 

Hughes was sporadic and forced his offense most of the night but his defense was spectacular with the steals. 

Haywood never plays well against the Bulls and he always gets pushed around and under the hoop. 

Arenas carried us he's our best conditioned athlete and he proved it tonight. The Bulls had no one that could contain him and his dunk before the half was special. He was big tonight because no one else had much else. 

We got next to nothing from the bench. 

Kwame made a couple of baskets but appears tenative on the foot and isn't in that much shape. 

Good win on a bad night EJ's coaching moves were questionable staying with Ruffin so long, with Dixon too long and hayes too long. Very questionable. 

Well my media friend introduced me to Kwame. I asked Kwame how he was feeling and he said his body was sore as was his foot. That he has hardly any stamina. I asked him did he look to play well against his nemsis in the Bulls . He said he wasn't ready for them guys tonight but next time he will be. I asked him when will he be back to full speed he said by January sometime its gonna take that much time to drop 12 pounds or so and for his the soreness to get outta his foot. 

I met Chandler on the way out and he saiid basically that he wants to start and he could help the guys more with more minutes but it was the coaches call. I asked him if there was a rivalry with kwame for him and Eddie he said kinda but not really. He said Kwame has had good games against them but that they arer more worried about playing well instead of any rivalries. 

Gordon said the transition has been hard because he's not that much more athletic and the guards strength had given him alittle problems but that he's getting more comfortable every games. 

Seem like real nice guys.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Watching on TV you could really see how Chandler's lack of strength hurt his game. He could realy take it to the next level, but I am thinking it might not be with the Bulls.

You can see how long it is going to take Kwame to get back to full strength. I doubt he loses a step, because his injury is not that uncommon. Lets just hope he does it right.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Watching on TV you could really see how Chandler's lack of strength hurt his game. He could realy take it to the next level, but I am thinking it might not be with the Bulls.
> 
> You can see how long it is going to take Kwame to get back to full strength. I doubt he loses a step, because his injury is not that uncommon. Lets just hope he does it right.


The Bulls ought to keep him I'd move Gordon if I were them before I'd move Chandler or Curry. They need a pressure release like the Wizards got with Jamison. They need a consistent guy who can be the focus of their attack and make everyone else secondary players. They are like we were last season relying on to many young players and no consistent scorer thus the turnovers. Sound familiar

I like Nocioni's toughness he'd be packaged with Gordon in a trade. They have value and maybe throw in pike.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

This must be the Wizards worst offensvie game of the season, by far. But they were able to take advantage of the 50 turnovers Chicago had and end up winning.

Okay, looking back, it's not as bad as the 31 point loss to Cleveland. But, the Wizards couldn't score for most of the game, except GA.


----------

